# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Популярный WordPress-плагин Captcha содержит бэкдор

## olejah

Эксперты WordFence предупреждают, что популярный плагин WordPress Captcha, насчитывающий 300 000 установок, должен быть заменен в последней официальной версии WordPress (4.4.5). Оказалось, что Captcha версии 4.3.7 содержит бэкдор.

Автор Captcha, и пяти других плагинов, был заблокирован от публикации обновлений без проверки WordPress.

Как объясняют специалисты, загрузчик плагина загружает ZIP-файл, расположенный по адресу https://simplywordpress[точка]net/captcha/captcha_pro_update.php, который является устанавливаемым бэкдром.




> «Этот бэкдор создает сессию с идентификатором пользователя 1 (администратор по умолчанию, который создается WordPress при его первой установке), устанавливает файлы cookie для проверки подлинности и затем удаляет себя», — объясняют алгоритм эксперты.




```
1 < $wptuts_plugin_remote_path = 'https://simplywordpress.net/captcha/captcha_pro_update.php';
2 ---
3 > $wptuts_plugin_remote_path = 'https://simplywordpress.net/captcha/captcha_free_update.php';
```

WordFence отметила, что плагины с домена simplywordpress[точка]net — Convert me Popup, Death To Comments, Human Captcha, Smart Recaptcha и Social Exchange — все содержат код бэкдора.

Задача бэкдора, как заявляют эксперты, — создать скрытые ссылки на различные предприятия, специализирующиеся на микрозаймах, тем самым повысив их рейтинг в Google.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

